# La vérité sur les batteries MAC RETINA ?



## Romain91 (20 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je sais que plusieurs forums ont déjà été ouverts sur ce sujet mais je n'ai toujours pas réussi à être convaincu par les réponses que j'ai pu voir.

En effet, Apple affirme que les Macbook RETINA peuvent être laisser branchés sur secteur même avec la batterie à 100%, sans pour autant avoir une incidence sur la vie de batterie.

Ces batteries intelligentes le sont-elles réellement ? Le chargement se coupe-t-il vraiment ? N'est-ce pas qu'une stratégie d'Apple pour qu'on change rapidement nos batteries ? (je sais je suis un peu parano mais je tiens à la santé de mon petit ^^)

Par ailleurs, il ne faut jamais descendre en dessous de 10% de batterie, sinon la vie de cette dernière est endommagée, est-ce vrai ?

Et peut-on laisser brancher le mac nuit et jour si la théorie de la batterie intelligente est vraie ?

Je vous avoue être un peu perdu avec tous les renseignements sur internet, j'espère que quelqu'un pourra mieux m'éclairer 

Merci par avance !


----------



## PDD (21 Mai 2014)

Quasi toujours sur secteur dans mon cas, mon MBPR 15" mid 2012 a 97 cycles de charge et une capacité de batterie de 8150 mAh (sur 8460 d'origine). Mon core eux duo fin 2007 tient encore plus de 1h30 sur batterie.


----------



## Romain91 (21 Mai 2014)

Merci pour cette réponse ! 

Mais es-ce que tu laisses ton mac branché même la nuit ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------

Merci pour cette reponse !

Es-ce que tu laisses ton mac branché la nuit ?


----------



## edd72 (21 Mai 2014)

Ce n'est pas une spécificité du Retina, ni même une spécificité des Mac portables (et ce n'est pas non plus une technologie nouvelle, mais elle est certes différente de celle utilisée sur les portables d'il y a 10 ans).

Les batteries Li-ion sont forcément intelligentes (comprendre qu'elles comprennent un microprocesseur pour gérer la charge et la non charge même branchée) sans quoi elles exploseraient 

Doc la batterie gère elle-même sa charge.

Dans les faits, en la laissant branchée, elle va:
- se charger à 100%
- couper la charge
- ne pas se charger jusqu'à ce qu'elle descende à 95% (décharge normale lente)
- se charger à 100%

Ainsi, pas de charge au delà du seuil et pas de micro-charges.


----------



## Romain91 (21 Mai 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une spécificité du Retina, ni même une spécificité des Mac portables (et ce n'est pas non plus une technologie nouvelle, mais elle est certes différente de celle utilisée sur les portables d'il y a 10 ans).
> 
> Les batteries Li-ion sont forcément intelligentes (comprendre qu'elles comprennent un microprocesseur pour gérer la charge et la non charge même branchée) sans quoi elles exploseraient
> 
> ...



Merci pour la clarté de ta réponse  Je comprends mieux comment la batterie marche, mais alors, je peux (ou plutôt je dois) laisser brancher le mac toute la nuit même si il est à 100% avant de me coucher ? Ou je dois prendre soin de bien le débrancher tous les soirs ?

En gros, il faut privilégier le secteur et utiliser la batterie que quand c'est vraiment nécessaire ?


----------



## Locke (21 Mai 2014)

Romain91 a dit:


> Merci pour la clarté de ta réponse  Je comprends mieux comment la batterie marche, mais alors, je peux (ou plutôt je dois) laisser brancher le mac toute la nuit même si il est à 100% avant de me coucher ? Ou je dois prendre soin de bien le débrancher tous les soirs ?
> 
> En gros, il faut privilégier le secteur et utiliser la batterie que quand c'est vraiment nécessaire ?



Arrête ta parano sur la batterie. C'est comme tout chose, le jour ou ça tombe en panne, ça ne prévient pas. Si on fait une utilisation normale d'un produit, il n'y a pas de grands risques.

J'ai un MBP de 2011, et je ne passe pas mon temps à regarder le nombre de cycles, d'ailleurs je ne sais même pas combien il y en a. Je l'emmène avec moi, je le branche sur le secteur quand c'est nécessaire et basta.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (21 Mai 2014)

Quand je laisse mon macbook pro (non rétina) sur secteur, le pourcentage de la batterie redescend à 97% au bout d'un moment. Le voyant reste pourtant vert.
Bizarre non ?!


----------



## edd72 (21 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Quand je laisse mon macbook pro (non rétina) sur secteur, le pourcentage de la batterie redescend à 97% au bout d'un moment. Le voyant reste pourtant vert.
> Bizarre non ?!



Non, cf. mon post précédent. Entre 100% et la décharge normale sur secteur jusqu'à 95%, la batterie est considérée chargée, d'où le voyant vert.

La mauvaise idée serait de débrancher-rebrancher à ce moment là pour forcer une micro charge de 97% à 100% (c'est justement ce que la batterie avec son système "intelligent" évite de faire, à juste titre).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h28 ----------




Locke a dit:


> J'ai un MBP de 2011, et je ne passe pas mon temps à regarder le nombre de cycles, d'ailleurs je ne sais même pas combien il y en a. Je l'emmène avec moi, je le branche sur le secteur quand c'est nécessaire et basta.



Idem, une fois qu'on a compris le principe on ne se prend pas la tête.

Ma machine a 4 ans, je l'utilise sur batterie quand j'ai besoin et sur secteur sinon. Quelque fois elle peut rester sur secteur plusieurs jours (tâche de transfert réseau long).

Ma batterie dispose toujours de 92% de sa capacité initiale après 4 ans, donc c'est bien.


----------



## PDD (21 Mai 2014)

Romain91 a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse !
> 
> Mais es-ce que tu laisses ton mac branché même la nuit ?
> 
> ...


Souvent, mais si j'y pense je le déconnecte, mais je laisse le Mac en veille quasi toujours.


----------



## Romain91 (21 Mai 2014)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses 

Oui je sais que je suis parano mais c'est juste que je suis étudiant donc j'ai absolument besoin de l'autonomie maximum de mon mac, si je bousille la batterie et que je dois payer 200 tous les ans ça craint et j'ai pas le budget. C'est pour ça que je veux juste savoir ce qu'il faut faire pour préserver au maximum la durée de vie de la batterie 

Mais daprès ce que je vois il faut juste l'utiliser sur secteur dés que possible et je peux le laisser la nuit sans problème à condition qu'il soit en veille .

Donc encore merci


----------



## k.greg (21 Mai 2014)

Romain91 a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponses
> 
> Oui je sais que je suis parano mais c'est juste que je suis étudiant donc j'ai absolument besoin de l'autonomie maximum de mon mac, si je bousille la batterie et que je dois payer 200 tous les ans ça craint et j'ai pas le budget. C'est pour ça que je veux juste savoir ce qu'il faut faire pour préserver au maximum la durée de vie de la batterie
> 
> ...



Honnêtement, je vois pas l'intérêt de mettre 2000 euros pour un portable et le laisser tout le temps sur secteur. Si la gestion de la batterie devient une plaie autant se prendre un fixe. 
Les batteries des mpr sont incroyables. Mon 15' mate 2013 affiche 10 heures en autonomie en pure bureautique (l'un de mes principaux usages) et dure 4, 5 heures sous fcpx. 
Je l'utilise pour ma part presque comme une tablette. Il est débranché la plupart du temps. 
Il faut surtout éviter les cycles inutiles (lui mettre 10 % et le recharger à fond). 
Apple préconise de ne pas descendre en dessous des 20 si ce n'est pour recalibrer la batterie. 
Je me pose également la question de l'intérêt de laisser tout le temps l'ordi allumait. C'est une dépense d'énergie inutile, le Mac s'allume en 10s, le temps de s'installer confortablement, on peut manuellement lancer les scripts d'entretien et finalement avoir tout le temps des tâches de fond h24, du telechargement posent aussi le problème de la durabilité du ssd.


----------



## edd72 (21 Mai 2014)

k.greg, sais-tu ce qu'est un cycle?

Un cycle correspond à un cumul d'une décharge complète à une charge complète en une ou plusieurs fois.

En fait ton 10%-100%, c'est exactement la même chose que 40%-100%-50%-100% ou 70%-100%-70%-100%-70%-100%

Il n'y a aucun intérêt à descendre la batterie à 10% (sauf si on est réellement en usage nomade durant tout ce temps de 100-10%), c'est une batterie Li-ion, pas de mémoire de charge.

D'ailleurs décharger la batterie trop bas (certains parleront de 15%, d'autres de 10% ou encore 5%) est très clairement néfaste pour les cellules qui la compose (certaines ne se réveilleront pas après avoir manqué à ce point de courant). Il vaut mieux donc ne pas forcer la décharge, juste utiliser sa machine normalement.

Quant à la calibration, Apple est revenu sur ce point et ne conseille absolument plus d'effectuer la procédure qui était décrite comme "calibrage", ni à l'achat, ni ensuite.
(la batterie se calibre elle-même grâce à son système embarqué sans avoir à effectuer d'opération de vidage spécifique)

Pour les machines qui restent allumées, bien oui y'a des gens qui font effectuer des tâches à leurs machines sans être devant l'écran


----------



## fousfous (22 Mai 2014)

Donc si j'ai bien compris en laissant branché c'est pas comme si on avait enlevé la batterie?
Donc ça veut dire qu'au bout de 3 ans la batterie est morte alors.
Parce que sur mon PC j'ai eu 2 batteries et elles n'ont tenu que moins d'un an chacune.


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> Donc si j'ai bien compris en laissant branché c'est pas comme si on avait enlevé la batterie?
> Donc ça veut dire qu'au bout de 3 ans la batterie est morte alors.
> Parce que sur mon PC j'ai eu 2 batteries et elles n'ont tenu que moins d'un an chacune.



Aucun rapport. Chacun fait une utilisation propre de son matériel, mais pas avec les mêmes méthodes.

Il faut arrêter de lire toutes les âneries sur les batteries. On fait ce qui est mentionné plus haut, point barre. Une batterie gère toute seule son fonctionnement lorsqu'elle est branchée sur le secteur ou pas.

On peut tomber sur une batterie défectueuse, c'est assez rare, mais c'est valable pour n'importe quel achat.


----------



## k.greg (22 Mai 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> Donc si j'ai bien compris en laissant branché c'est pas comme si on avait enlevé la batterie?
> Donc ça veut dire qu'au bout de 3 ans la batterie est morte alors.
> Parce que sur mon PC j'ai eu 2 batteries et elles n'ont tenu que moins d'un an chacune.



T'es sur Mac pas sur un pc à 400 euros. Je n'ai jamais enlevé la batterie de mon Asus 2006, que j'avais payé 1 500 euros. Cette année, elle tient encore plus d'une heure (c'est peu mais c'était 3, 4 heures à la base). Il y a batterie et batterie. Ne te fais pas de bile pour la batterie mais je le répète si c'est pour l'avoir tout le temps branché quel intérêt d'acheter un portable ? 

Après je ne suis pas un spécialiste des batteries. Merci edd72 pour les infos. Je pensais qu'il fallait de temps en temps encore recalibrer la batterie. 
Merci aussi pour la définition du cycle. Par contre, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de compter les cycles du coup. Si un cycle est le fait d'utiliser 100 de la capacité en 1 fois, 10 fois ou 50 fois. Ca me semble peu probable que l'impact entre un 100% à 20% (80 % de l'utilisation) soit le même qu'entre faire 10 fois de 100 à 92%. Le 2e cas entraine 10 fois plus d'action de recharge...
Bref tout ça reste très technique et je m'y perds.

Je trouve que c'est un sacré paradoxe finalement de se prendre la tête sur les modalités d'utilisation de la batterie. 
- Soit je fais attention à plein trucs, je ne profite pas sereinement de ma batterie, mais elle garde une bonne capacité le plus longtemps possible (capacité que je n'utilise pas mais que je veux préserver pour des cas hypothétiques que je m'interdis). 
- Soit je l'utilise sans trop faire attention si ce n'est de ne pas, sauf très rarement, descendre en dessous des 15 10 ou 5%. Dans ce cas, elle perdra un peu en durée de vie mais j'en aurais vraiment eu l'utilité.

En conclusion, quelque soit ton utilisation, il est quand même très peu probable que ta batterie soit morte au bout de 3 ans (ce qui arrive facilement avec les pc portables bas de gamme).


----------



## fousfous (22 Mai 2014)

Donc c'était pas un PC à 400 mais à 1000 (une vrai arnaque je confirme), vous inquiétez pas il me sert bien de portable mais quand je joue on va pas dire que je tiens 9H... Rien que skype (qui prend quand même la moitié du processeur) me divise par 2 l'autonomie.
Si je me base sur une recharge par jour (je ne compte pas le temps laissé sur secteur) les 1000 cycles seront atteint en moins de 3ans et je perd la mobilité, sachant que j'ai prévu de la garder 5ans sans frai (sinon ça explose le budget, un mac c'est sensé duré longtemps vu le prix).


----------



## edd72 (22 Mai 2014)

k.greg a dit:


> Merci aussi pour la définition du cycle. Par contre, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de compter les cycles du coup. Si un cycle est le fait d'utiliser 100 de la capacité en 1 fois, 10 fois ou 50 fois. Ca me semble peu probable que l'impact entre un 100% à 20% (80 % de l'utilisation) soit le même qu'entre faire 10 fois de 100 à 92%. Le 2e cas entraine 10 fois plus d'action de recharge...



Je ne sais pas si c'est équivalent.

Mais ça pourrait l'être:
- Imaginons que la batterie ait 5 cellules (pour simplifier), chacune ayant sa propre vie en réalité, le 100-0-100 en une fois va vider et charger les 5 cellules, si c'est bien fait le 100-80-100-80-100-80-100-80-100 va utiliser pour le premier 80-100 la cellule 1, pour le second la cellule 2, etc. Au final chacune des cellules aura été sollicitée une seule fois de la même manière que pour le 100-0-100. Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse (je n'ai pas de doc là-dessus) mais si cette "intelligence" est bien foutue ça peut être le cas, ce qui expliquerait qu'un tel cycle est équivalent.

_(un peu comme le trim d'un disque SSD qui veille à ne pas utiliser constamment les mêmes cellules -dont la durée de vie est limitée-, un SSD est constamment fragmenté -pour la bonne cause, ne pas le défragmenter- mais les accès sont quasi immédiats -contrairement à un DD mécanique-)_


----------



## Gégés (23 Mai 2014)

Après plus de 18 mois d'utilisation sur mon retina 2012, il n'y a absolument aucun souci. La batterie affiche une santé de 96-99% (au gré de son humeur) après 120 cycles. Je l'utilise hors secteur en moyenne 3 fois par semaine. 

Je descends souvent en dessous de 5%, jusqu'ici aucun souci...


----------



## fousfous (23 Mai 2014)

Tu dois pas l'utiliser souvent pour avoir que 120 cycles au bout de 18 mois.
J'en suis déjà à 135 en 7 mois.


----------



## edd72 (23 Mai 2014)

Gégés a dit:


> La batterie affiche une santé de 96-99% (au gré de son humeur)




Ca fait une sacré variation. Tu parles bien de la santé de la batterie et pas de la charge?


----------



## fousfous (23 Mai 2014)

Euh j'ai pareil moi, ça va de 98% à 100% en santé.


----------



## Gégés (24 Mai 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Ca fait une sacré variation. Tu parles bien de la santé de la batterie et pas de la charge?



Oui, la santé varie en fonction de l'état de la charge et de la température ambiante. Plusieurs connaissances ont le même modèle, avec les mêmes symptômes.  

Quant au fait de l'utiliser peu ou beaucoup, je ne crois pas qu'un cycle soit égale à une utilisation hors secteur. En fait, je le l'utilise tous les jours dans le train pendant une heure.


----------



## edd72 (24 Mai 2014)

Gégés a dit:


> je ne crois pas qu'un cycle soit égal à une utilisation hors secteur.



Ben non, relis, un cycle c'est 100% de décharge + 100% de charge en une ou plusieurs fois (c'est à dire l'usage de chacune des cellules en une ou plusieurs fois).

Perso, la diminution de la santé de ma batterie a toujours été linéaire (à 1% prêt), jamais en dent de scie sur 4 ans mais la température ambiante ne varie pas tant que ça chez moi ou en déplacement (souvent climatisé).


----------



## fousfous (24 Mai 2014)

Vous appelez quoi une variation de température?
Parce que chez moi ça peut aller de 15° à 27° pour l'instant.


----------



## edd72 (24 Mai 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> Vous appelez quoi une variation de température?
> Parce que chez moi ça peut aller de 15° à 27° pour l'instant.




27° en intérieur en Bretagne? Tu te moques de nous 

En intérieur pour moi, ça varie très peu qu'il fasse 0° ou 35° dehors (chez moi, ça reste bien isolé, et en voyage à l'étranger, il y a la clim à l'hotel )


----------



## Gégés (24 Mai 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Ben non, relis, un cycle c'est 100% de décharge + 100% de charge en une ou plusieurs fois (c'est à dire l'usage de chacune des cellules en une ou plusieurs fois).



On est bien d'accord. En fait, ma remarque était par rapport au commentaire de fousfous qui a 135 cycles en 7 mois, alors que je n'en ai que 120 en 18 mois.


----------



## fousfous (24 Mai 2014)

Sous un vélux oui 27° c'est facile à atteindre.

Moi je l'utilise toute la journée aussi ^^
Ca doit jouer je pense.
En fait je l'utilise sur batterie et après je le laisse brancher jusqu'au soir quand je l'éteins.


----------



## Giro (18 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, 
je vais prochainement atteindre les 1000 cycles de batterie sur mon MBP retina, certains ont-ils déjà atteint ce niveau fatidique? quelles conséquences? 

ce qui me perturbe le plus c'est la vitesse à laquelle les cycles augmentent, c'est dans mon utilisation quotidien d'utilisé 95% de la batterie et donc de la recharger. quels sont vos conseils mais aussi l'utilisation de votre macbook (recharge journalières aussi? )


----------



## CBi (18 Avril 2015)

Mon MacBook Air Rev.A de 2008 affiche 920 cycles, et une capacité à pleine charge de 2565 mAh. 
La batterie tient environ 2 heures, sans faire spécialement attention à la luminosité. 
L'indicateur de santé indique = "replace soon".  Mais pas de quoi en faire un fromage = la batterie de rechange est à moins de 50€ sur Amazon... 

En fait, c'est juste une excuse qui arrive au bon moment pour justifier l'achat du nouveau Macbook


----------



## Giro (18 Avril 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Mon MacBook Air Rev.A de 2008 affiche 920 cycles, et une capacité à pleine charge de 2565 mAh.
> La batterie tient environ 2 heures, sans faire spécialement attention à la luminosité.
> L'indicateur de santé indique = "replace soon".  Mais pas de quoi en faire un fromage = la batterie de rechange est à moins de 50€ sur Amazon...
> 
> En fait, c'est juste une excuse qui arrive au bon moment pour justifier l'achat du nouveau Macbook


oui je comprend l'aspect commercial de la chose mais niveau statistique il y a qque chose qui cloche de mon coté, toi 2008—> 920 cycles et moi 2012—> 913 cycles. tu restes souvent sur secteur?


----------



## CBi (18 Avril 2015)

[QUOTE="Tu restes souvent sur secteur?[/QUOTE]
Plus que toi, il faut croire... En fait c'est vrai que quand je suis à mon bureau, je suis branché = c'est un avantage de la simplicité de connection avec le MagSafe. Peut-être avec le Macbook j'aurai moins tendance à garder le fil branché.


----------



## Giro (18 Avril 2015)

CBi a dit:


> [QUOTE="Tu restes souvent sur secteur?


Plus que toi, il faut croire... En fait c'est vrai que quand je suis à mon bureau, je suis branché = c'est un avantage de la simplicité de connection avec le MagSafe. Peut-être avec le Macbook j'aurai moins tendance à garder le fil branché.[/QUOTE]
merci pour ton témoignage


----------



## AntoineDP (15 Mai 2015)

Pour mon cas, en macbook pro retina de Aout 2012 j'en suis a 496 cycles et 86-90% de sa capacité original. Il tient normalement la charge de 7/8 h en navigation classique et un 9/10h avec juste de la bureautique !


----------



## OSX (20 Mai 2015)

J'ai mon MBP 17" de 2009 et la batterie fait encore 12200 sur 13000. 
Il a genre 120 cycles. Avec OSX qui augmente en ressource, je ne tiens plus autant qu'au début sur batterie mais je n'ai pas de soucis non plus.


----------

